Ask HN: What is something you built/fixed/repaired yourself and saved money? - gymshoes
======
Regardsyjc
Learning how to do simple fixes and upgrades for my laptops and computers have
saved me thousands of dollars.

Learning how to sew to mend my clothes and make some of my own stuff has also
saved me thousands of dollars.

If it counts, learning how to program to automate a few of my business
processes has been priceless.

